# Stoeger Cougar or 8000



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Been doing research on semi auto pistol for CCW/SD. Came across several readings on this pistol. Evidently this is made by an afilliate or same Berretta factory in Turkey. The price is in my budget range. I'm leaning towards the 9mm but maybe the 45ACP. For a $150 more or so, would I be that much better off with a Glock 23. There are so many semiauto pistols out there ranging from cheap to way out of my budget. If any of you guys own one of these models, your opinion would be appreciated. Also anyone know of a dealer in SE TX. that carry this particular model in stock or would I probably have to order it and have it sent to a FFL dealer? Thanks in advance!
JT


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the Stoeger Cougar 8000. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine). The Cougar is a great gun for the money. They are available in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP.

Academy and Gander Mountain sell Stoeger Cougars.

On Stoeger's website you can find a dealer in your location. (Bottom of page)

Stoeger Cougar Double-Action, Auto-Loading Pistol


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't speak on the Cougar as I've never held or shot one, but I do own a Glock 23 and I've been very happy with it. I like Glock because they are simple and very reliable...I haven't had any problems with mine.

However, one thing I would point out is that I wish I had gotten a Glock 19 instead of the 23...the 19 is 9mm, which is so much cheaper than .40 S&W which is what the 23 is chambered for. The Glock 19 is exactly the same size, etc. So, if ammo price is a concern for you and you decide to go with Glock, you might want to check out the Glock 19 (or even the Glock 26 [Baby Glock in 9mm], which is a very nice gun and easy to conceal...its on my buy list).

Have you shot both weapons? If not I would suggest trying to borrow or rent each one and see which one feels better in your hand, which you feel you can handle better, etc. Some people don't like Glock because of the angle of the grip I have heard....I personally don't have an issue with it, but you may be different than me.

As for a dealer carrying it, I'm not familiar with your area but if you go the Glock route you won't have a problem finding one.

I'm sure some of the guys on here who have vastly more knowledge than me will have some good input for you, I've heard some of them say good things about the Cougar so I know someone will be able to speak on it. Good luck.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Stoegar Cougar is a good handgun. A real deal for a nice hammer steel framed pistol. The Glock is also a fine weapon.

RCG


----------

